# Looming Cold Front



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Cold fronts are what we deal with down here every winter (although this winter has been almost free of them - so far..). Temperature drops will send any big tarpon out into the Gulf until it warms back up. Cold nights and the accompanying windy days will have all the interior fish looking for a bit of shelter as well. That will have us fishing behind islands and in the lee areas of every shoreline where the sun can warm up the shallows each day. Those same areas will still have nice clear water as well - while open areas will muddy up pretty quickly. Find a nice warm corner that's sheltered from the wind and you might find lots of fish - there mostly to warm up and just hang out... 

That's my take on it, at any rate - yesterday I poled up on reds and snook in the early morning and some of the snook were big fish (the little ones were over ten pounds....) and really hard to approach. I think they saw us long before we were within casting range....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Grayyoung77 said:


> Well the time has come for our pilgrimage south to Flamingo for the week. As usual mother nature has other plans. It seems Tuesday through Thursday shows temp drops in the low to mid 50's and high winds day and night. Anyone have any experience or recommendations for hiding from these conditions and possibly getting some flies in the face of some fish, or should I scratch it for now and wait a month to let the last few cold fronts push through. Thanks fellas


Re-post your comment on the Fly Fishing section. But Capt. LeMay has a handle on it!


----------

